# Certain trigger foods



## 13627 (Jun 16, 2006)

With me, I've noticed that certain foods..as harmful as they may seem will trigger an attack..foods that seem to non binding trigger an attack ..tuna is the only thing i can think of right now but im sure there's more..whenever i eat pasta...my stomach feels fine..i can actually feel that the food binding in my intestines..if that makes any sense whatsoever... basically i feel that i wont have that sensation of having to go to the bathroom soon..pasta is the only thing i can say that i can really rely on anyone else?


----------



## 13627 (Jun 16, 2006)

i meant as harmless! not harmful..hehe


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

Yes, I know what you mean. Nuts are meant to be a common trigger but I can eat them without any problems. My list of 'trigger' foods seems to be constantly changing. I used to be able to tolerate dark chocolate but now it sends me running to the loo!I can eat small amounts of bread and pasta but too much starch all at once seems to trigger an attack.


----------



## 22659 (Jul 1, 2006)

starches are very good to me. especially cinnamon buns, funnily enough. i don't know of any harmless sounding foods that effect me or vice versa, maybe i guess fruits and stuff. i hear alot of ppl talk about those giving them alot of trouble. but it seems the more fruit i have, the more regular and awesome i feel. lol i'm a nondairy smoothie junkie.


----------

